# DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!​*
*NOCH NIE gab es einmal in Deutschland ein so breites Bündnis und so breite Unterstützung quer durch Politik und in so vielen gesellschaftlichen Gruppen, wie beim Widerstand gegen das geplante Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt und anderen FFH- Gebieten in den AWZ.*

Alle sagen, dass es GRUNDSÄTZLICH KEIN ANGELVERBOT geben dürfe, da zum einen keinerlei Punkte vorgelegt wurde, wie dies den Schutzzweck der Gebiete fördern sollte. 

Und weil es zum anderen nur der Anfang wäre, um danach auch in küstennahen Gebieten der Bundesländer und in Binnengewässern solche Angelverbote durchzusetzen.

Minister in Schleswig Holstein, Niedersachsen und MeckPomm (ja, selbst die grünen Minister!), die CDU insgesamt im Bund, ebenso die LINKE, ja selbst die Touristikergruppe der SPD!! im Bundestag hat sich GEGEN Angelverbote gestellt und damit sogar GEGEN das eigene Ministerium!

Dazu gibt es *zig Gruppen und Verbände, die sich KLAR und EINDEUTIG pro Angler* positioniert haben und *die KLAR und EINDEUTIG gegen Angelverbote sind* und nicht auf der Suche nach faulen Kompromissen aus Angst vor Ministerien und Behörden.

Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V. 
Deutscher Tourismusverband e.V.
Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein mbH EGOH
Handelsverband Nord e.V.
Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe GmbH & Co. KG 
Ostsee-Holstein Tourismus e.V.
Sylt Marketing GmbH
Tourismusverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 
Tourismusverband Schleswig-Holstein 
Unternehmensverband Ostholstein-Plön 
Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V. 
Verband für Camping- und Wohnmobiltourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e. V. 
Zebco Europe GmbH 
Landesfischereiverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
Stadt Heiligenhafen
Stadt Fehmarn
Kreis Ostholstein
und weitere

*Der DAFV und LSFV-SH*
Während Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und der GF Vollborn vom LSFV-SH am Anfang noch mitzogen bei der Initiative aus EGOH, Kutterkäptns, Touristiker, DFV etc., gingen sie dann schon im Mai andere (und alleinige) Wege!

Und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Herr Vollborn zogen *OHNE die Initiative zu informieren und OHNE Rücksprache über Zielrichtung und Inhalte mit der Initiative *nach Berlin ins BMU (man vermutet, dort wurde die jetzige Idee mit Angelverbot in kleineren Gebieten geboren als Kompromiss - dazu aber keine gesicherten Infos!!)..

Es gab dann auch nachfolgend (Strategie)Sitzungen der Initiative, bei denen weder Frau Dr. noch Herr Vollborn anwesend waren, statt dessen schickten die den Kreisvorsitzenden von Ostholstein des LSFV-SH, der nun wirklich von diesen Dingen um Bundespolitik weder Ahnung haben konnte noch konnte er für den LSFV-SH oder gar den DAFV sprechen.

 Rückfragen bez. Absprache/gemeinsamer Zielrichtung blieben wohl vom DAFV (zumindest seeehr lange Zeit) unbeantwortet. Später waren sie dann angeblich auch mal wieder dabei, ohne die Initiative aber wohl zu informieren über das, was sie in Berlin getrieben haben und ob da nun Absprachen getroffen wurden für ein verkleinertes Gebiet mit pauschalem Angelverbot.

*Der Verrat an Anglern und dem Angeln*
Während also ALLE in der Initiative, dabei viele Parteien, Politiker bis hin zu Ministern in Bund und Land sich KLAR und EINDEUTIG gegen ein pauschales Angelverbot positionieren, höre und lese ich vom Treffen am 02. Juli 2016 bei der SPD-Bundestagsabgeordneten Hagedorn (Wahlkreis OH) Äußerungen, die Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zugeschrieben wurden, die ich so zuerst gar nicht glauben wollte.

Ich redete also mit Teilnehmern, mehrere bestätigten mir  die folgenden Äußerungen, die so gefallen sein sollen von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
_"Als Naturschutzverband müssen wir uns auch für die Belange der Natur einsetzen. Als Biologin sehe ich den Nutzen in *Nullnutzungszonen*, denn dadurch ist ein wissenschaftlicher Vergleich möglich."

"*Ich habe liebe eine Einigung mit dem BMUB als eine offene Diskussion* zu freiwilligen Vereinbarungen mit den Hardlinern von NABU und BUND". 

"Ich glaube mit der jetzigen Vereinbarung haben wir bessere Karten."_

Man hat auch schon gehört, dass Frau Dr. gesagt haben soll:
"Wir können doch als Naturschutzverband nicht gegen das Umweltministerium klagen"
Dies ist jedoch *nicht* mehrfach *verifizier*t...
 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kommentar

*FAKTEN*
*Während ALLE anderen sich klar gegen ein Angelverbot aussprechen* und auch klagen wollen, akzeptiert quasi Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nach ihrem Besuch in Berlin mit Herrn Vollborn vom LSFV-SH beim Umweltministerium nun dessen Vorschlag, *das pauschale Angelverbot einzuführen, nur auf kleineren Flächen.
*
*SPEKULATION*
Ob da Absprachen bestehen mit dem BMU, dass es der DAFV als Erfolg verkaufen will/kann, dass das Verbotsgebiet etwas verkleinert wurde, das pauschale Verbot aber bestehen bleibt (wie damals in Schleswig Holstein der LSFV-SH es beim Behrensdorfer See gemacht hat, wo es vom LSFV-SH als Erfolg verkauft wurde, dass es nicht noch schlimmer kam und dass man "ja noch auf 200 m angeln dürfe")  - oder ob der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP und ihr Begleiter Vollborn vom LSFV-SH da schlicht nur nicht begreifen, was ein solches Angelverbot auch im verkleinerten Umfang auch für die Zukunft, die küstennahen Schutzgebiete und die Binnengewässer bedeutet, darüber kann ich nur spekulieren.

*ERGEBNIS*
*Diese Einlassungen von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan* nach ihrer Reise mit Herrn Vollborn vom LSFV-SH nach Berlin zum *akzeptieren/wünschen von "Nullnutzungszonen" und Angelverboten im verkleinerten Rahmen*, weil man sich NICHT mit NABU und BUND anlegen will (die übrigens NICHT diese Verordnung schreiben, das macht noch immer das Ministerium und das BfN!!! Und ebenso trifft man mit BfN und BMU freiwillige Vereinbarungen und NICHT mit NABU und BUND!!) *sind für mich ein klarer VERRAT AN ANGLERN UND DEM ANGELN!!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Den "Erfolg" dieses Verrates an Anglern und dem Angeln durch den DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sieht man aktuell auch schon an der Pressemeldung von der SPD-Angeordneten Bettina Hagedorn:
http://www.bettina-hagedorn.de/index.php?nr=6995&menu=1


> Dafür muss es einen geschützten Bereich geben, *das sieht beispielsweise auch die Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan* so, die ebenfalls am Gespräch teilnahm.



Dass hier wieder einmal von augenscheinlich inkompetenten Politikern wie Frau Hagedorn und genauso inkompetenten Verbandspräsidentinnen wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan munter 2 komplett unterschiedliche Dinge vermischt werden, wie 
1.:
das allgemeine Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten (zu regeln von der Bundesregierung) 
und 
2.:
dem Dorschmanagement (zu regeln von der EU), 
das zeigt schon, *dass es WEDER um den Schutz der FFH-Gebiete geht, noch um den Schutz der Dorschbestände:
Es sollen die Angler weg von der Ostsee...*

Und die DAFV-Präsidentin gibt hier die willfährige Helferin der anglerfeindlichen Politik der SPD!!

*ALLE sind gegen dieses pauschale Angelverbot - nur der DAFV mit seiner Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, kuschelt hier mit Ministerium und Behörde (BfN) GEGEN Angler und Angeln.*


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Das wäre nicht nur ein "Verrat" gegenüber Anglern - damit wäre man m. E. auch seinem eigenen übergeordneten Verband in den Rücken gefallen.
Wäre ich der DFV, hätte das Konsequenzen. In vielen Vereinen gibt es in der Satzung einen Passus, der sich mit "unehrenhaften Verhalten" auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

Ab Minute 3.50 nochmal die klare Aussage des *grünen* Ministers Meyer von Niedersachsen, *der dieses Verbot weg will *- und nicht wie der DAFV nur auf kleinerer Fläche oder zeitlich eingeschränkt - *weg will er es!!*:
[youtube1]mK6qri5wsCM[/youtube1]

PS:
Fragt eure Angelkutterkäptn`s Deutsch und Lüdtke, wenn ihr auf der Einigkeit oder der Südwind seid - die waren dabei für den Verband der Bäderschiff- und Angelkuttereigner dabei  bei dem Treffen!!!


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Da fehlen einem die Worte, der Unterkiefer klappt nach unten, die Augen sind aufgerissen und die Luft bleibt einem weg!

Damit fällt sie allen in den Rücken! 

Wenn es denn heisst, dass selbst die unmittelbare betroffenen Angler so etwas wollen, was sollen dann Tourismus und Kutterkapitäne noch in die Waagschale werfen?

Damit schädigt Sie, im übrigen liberale Politikerinin einer Wirtschaftspartei, und der Vollborn bei einer deratig guten Ausgangslage die dortige Wirtschaft massiv!

Und nicht nur das! So eine Entscheidung wird Ausstrahlungswirkung auf weitere Maßnahmen entfalten. Nun kann zur Durchsetzung solcher Maßnahmen immer das vom DAFV selbst vorgebrachte Argument des Schützens durch Verbot gegen die gesamte und nicht nur über den DAFV organisierte Anglerschaft angeführt werden!

Die Happach-Kasan muß weg und zwar so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Es hängt nicht (nur) an Personen - es sind die verrotteten Strukturen durch die bescheuerte und unausgegorene (Kon)Fusion....

Der DAFV muss weg (und die ihn immer noch blind und tumb stützenden LV wie LSFV-SH, Weser-Ems, Westfalen-Lippe etc..)


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Da wünscht man sich glatt die Zeiten des Nichtstun zurück.

Nicht dass wir nicht immer davor gewarnt hätten, dass nichts Gutes dabei rauskommt, wenn inkompetente Funktionäre versuchen, sich in Dinge einzumischen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Kann denn da keiner die Notbremse ziehen und die aus diesem Kreis entfernen? Die verbliebenen Parteien können solche Vorgehensweise doch nicht wirklich tatenlos zulassen?!?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Mir fehelen die Worte! Wenn ich die Schnappatmung beendet habe, der Blutdruck wieder normales Niveau erreicht hat und ich meinen verschütteten Kaffee weggewischt habe, werde ich einmal in Ruhe über die Folgen für die Angler und die Wirtschaft nachdenken. Denn so auf die schnelle kann man die weitreichenden Folgen gar nicht überschauen! Für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Die anderen (DFV etc.)  lassen sich dies gefallen?


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da wünscht man sich glatt die Zeiten des Nichtstun zurück.


Ja, es ist erschreckend, da machen sie EIN MAL was & es wird eine glatte Katastrophe.
Trotzdem wird es bei den LVs weiter heißen, "wir brauchen eine starken Bundesverband".
Letztendlich sind die schuld, die diese unfähigen, nicht funktionierenden Strukturen immer weiter aufrecht erhalten.


----------



## Norbi (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Und es gibt noch reichlich Angler,Vereine und Verbände die solchen Dilletanten hinterher hecheln.(Da bekomme ich Mordgedanken)


----------



## bbfishing (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Moin
ich fass es nicht, kann die Frau nicht einfach den Mund halten und nichts tun wie bisher. 
Interessant ist zumindest, das der LVSH auch seit dem 10.06 (letze Aktualisierung) anschein auch im Wachkoma ist
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Interessant ist zumindest, das der LVSH auch seit dem 10.06 (letze Aktualisierung) anschein auch im Wachkoma ist
> Gruß Klaus



Wundert Dich aber nicht wirklich, oder?
;-)

Weisst doch, Honigmangelernährung im Norden - die haben uns doch auch Frau Dr. beschert....


----------



## Norbi (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wundert Dich aber nicht wirklich, oder?
> ;-)
> 
> Weisst doch, Honigmangelernährung im Norden - die haben uns doch auch Frau Dr. beschert....



TzTzTz Thomas,Hirnlose brauchen kein Honig!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Falls es jemand interessiert, auf unserer Facebookseite haben wir auch ein Schnellschussvideo dazu hochgeladen..
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard/videos/1196470303728857/


----------



## Vanner (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Zum Video #6#6#6#6#6

Zum Rest des Geschehens :e:e:e:e:e
Da kann man echt nur noch Bluthochdruck bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Danke ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Was hilft es denn, gegen HK und Vollborn zu wettern ? 
Nix hilft es. Die wurden über die Instanzen von uns Anglern gewählt, mittels demokratischer Prozesse. Und jede Wette, sie würden heute noch wiedergewählt, wenn denn eine Wahl anstünde. So what ?

Wir bekommen, was wir haben wollten.

Und ich kauf mir eine Ziege, die die Schnecken aus meinem Salatbeet vertreiben soll.


----------



## fischbär (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Was kann man denn aktiv tun? Wettern im Internet wird's nicht bringen. Vielen Dank aber auf jeden Fall mal für die Info. Frechheit. Weg mit ihr, soll sie doch beim BUND arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was kann man denn aktiv tun? Wettern im Internet wird's nicht bringen. Vielen Dank aber auf jeden Fall mal für die Info. Frechheit. Weg mit ihr, soll sie doch beim BUND arbeiten.


Oder bei NABU oder PETA.....

Was man tun kann als organisierter Angelfischer:
Seinen Verein dazu bringen, aus dem Landesverband auszutreten, wenn dieser weiterhin den DAFV unterstützt, ganz einfach.

Sich wehren, Anträge stellen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html



Danke fürs Lob für die Infos:
Denn das ist unser Job als Medium und meiner als Red...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Es ist nicht nur wettern im Internet.
Wichtig ist ja, das der ganze Murks überhaupt erst mal bekannt wird.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und jede Wette, sie würden heute noch wiedergewählt, wenn denn eine Wahl anstünde.


So sieht's wohl aus.

Letztendlich schuld sind die Angler selbst, die sich in der Masse einen Scheixx für Angelpolitik interessieren.
Würden sie sich informieren,
könnten sie ihren Vereinsvorständen auf die Füsse treten.

Die Krux ist doch, dass die Landesverbände letztendlich machen können ws sie wollen, weil absolut alles auf den Hauptversammlungen abgenickt wird, weil die (Masse der) anwesenden Vorstände (die meisten fahren nicht mal hin) null Plan haben und null Druck von der Basis kriegen.

Das ändert sich zwar ganz langsam und gelegentlich muss man sich daran erfreuen, dass sich überhaupt hier und da mal was bewegt, im Vergleich zu den Jahrzehnten vorher.

Problem ist, dass die andere Seite, Angelgegner, ihre Organisationen, ihre politischen Vertretungen, deutlich schneller unterwegs sind als die Veränderungen innerhalb der Anglerstrukturen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Ich danke dir Thomas für deine Informationen.

Ich bin mir sicher, das es viele Angler interessiert, wenn auch immer nur die gleichen sich dazu äußern.

Da wäre es klasse, wen das Forum ein Art Danke Button hätte, damit könnten mehr User ihre Zustimmung ausdrücken, ohne selbst in die Tasten hauen zu müssen.








Ich habe mir den mal aus einem anderen Forum geliehen.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

übel übel:c#q
 gibt's zu diesen "Aktivitäten" eigentlich irgendwas vom DFV oder anderen Beteiligten der Initiative?
 Die müssen doch von den beiden ....restlos die Schnauze voll haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> übel übel:c#q
> gibt's zu diesen "Aktivitäten" eigentlich irgendwas vom DFV oder anderen Beteiligten der Initiative?
> Die müssen doch von den beiden ....restlos die Schnauze voll haben.


(Noch) Nix, was ich zitieren dürfte.........................
:g:g:g


----------



## UMueller (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was kann man denn aktiv tun? Wettern im Internet wird's nicht bringen. Vielen Dank aber auf jeden Fall mal für die Info. Frechheit. Weg mit ihr, soll sie doch beim BUND arbeiten.



Die vom BUND holen sich bestimmt keine Monsanto Lobbyistin.|krach:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Super Video Thomas! Vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen zu dem Thema. Ich habe das jetzt mehrfach geschaut- weil es einfach unglaublich ist! 

Man munkelt im übrigen, dass manche der dänischen Bootsvermieter auf Als und Langeland Ihre Bootsflotten vergrößern wollen!

PS:Ich hätte gerne noch Dein Blutdruckprotokoll vom Videodreh-  insbesondere von der einen Stelle, wo Du den Namen "Happach-Kasan"  nennst... |supergri|supergri


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (Noch) Nix, was ich zitieren dürfte.........................
> :g:g:g



Da hoffe ich auf heftige Kritik, vor Allem aus verbandsnahen Kreisen oder den eigenen Reihen.
Immerhin besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der DAFV das Schicksal mit dem Angeln in den FFH´s teilt, sofern endlich mal wirksamer Gegenwind aufkommt.


----------



## Mike-B. (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Einfach unglaublich das ganze! Die **** hat doch echt den Schuß nicht gehört! Geht gar nicht! Dieser Dachverband, wo wir zum Glück ausgetreten sind und denen kein Geld mehr hinterher werfen, verät und verkauft alle Angler! Da sollten doch langsam auch die letzten verpeilten Landersverbände mal wach werden und diesen Idioten mal die Pistole auf die Brust setzen! Einfach nur krank diese Bande!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Dieser Dachverband, wo wir zum Glück ausgetreten sind und denen kein Geld mehr hinterher werfen, verät und verkauft alle Angler!


Nicht zu vergessen dazu den Geschäftsführer vom LSFV-SH, der brav mitgedackelt ist ins BMU - und diesem LSFV-SH verdanken wir ja Frau Dr. als Präsine (war deren Vorschlag, ihr "Ehrenmitglied" zur Präsidentin zu machen)......

Ihr solltet nur nicht vergessen, dass die Misere beileibe nicht (alleine) an Personen fest zu machen ist, sondern eben die Fusion mit dieser Satzung, diesem Fusionsvertrag UND dem Personal in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt eben zum Scheitern verurteilt war.

Daran ändert auch ein reiner Personalwechsel nix...

Wie unfähig die Unterstützer des DAFV sind, sieht man ja an deren Erfolgen:
LSFV-SH hat der GF so seine Schwierigkeiten mit Fakten und der Wahrheit (mehrfach bei uns nachlesbar)

Weser-Ems knickt auch schon wie der DAFV im Vorfeld ein, wenns bei denen um lokale und regionale Nachtangelverbote geht (wir berichteten)

Westfalen-Lippe setzt OHNE Not und ohne rechtliche Grundlage in seinen Verbandsgewässern (Kanäle) ein rechtlich nicht verlangtes Setzkescherverbot durch..

Und über Baden-Württemberg als Rückkehrer und deren unrühmliche Rolle mit ihrem Präsi bei der Parlamentsdiskussion zum Nachtangelvebot will ich erst gar nicht eingehen müssen...

etc.

etc.

Ihr seht, die Unfähigkeit und das ignorieren dessen, dass jedes weiter Verbot und jede weitere rechtliche oder durch Verordnungen drohende Einschränkung des Angelns ein weitere Sargnagel für vernünftiges Angeln ist, resultiert im Bundesverband aus der anglerfeindlichen Unfäöhigkeit der Hautpamtler in den Landesverbänden und der überalterten Kalkrieselmaschinen und Rollatorfahrer im Ehrenamt - oder deren Nachfolgern, die halt weiter stumpf abnicken wie gelernt....

und jetzt geht ich Blutdrucktabletten besorgen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Präsident Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt kritisiert DAFV in einer Mail auch an alle Landesverbände​*Unter Bezugnahme auf die Pressemeldung des DAFV zur Zukunft der Ostseefischerei (nicht des Ostsee*angelns* interessanterweise, wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317872) hat der Präsident des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen-Anhalt, Uwe Bülau, eine geharnischte Mail an Dr. Spahn (der versendete die oben genannte Pressemeldung an die Landesverbände) und die "sehr geehrten Damen und Herren" (des DAFV) sowie in der Kopie an alle Landesverbände geschickt.....

Er stellte klar, dass es auch in Sachsen Anhalt viele Meeresangler geben würde und er auch deswegen an die sachsen-anhaltinischen Abgeordneten im Bundestag geschrieben hätte wegen der Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ wie Fehmarnbelt.

ALLE Abgeordneten aus S-A würden das Angelverbot ablehnen.

Daraus würden sich aus der Pressemitteilung des DAFV mehrere Fragen ergeben....

Sinngemäß zusammen gefasst:
Warum die Mitgliedsverbände des DAVF nicht im Vorfeld beteiligt wurden?

Ob man seitens des DAFV Angst habe, sich mit den Mitgliedsverbänden auseinanderzusetzen?  

Ob nicht gerade auch das  "ein massiver Kritikpunkt gewesen sei, welcher Mitgliedsverbände dazu bewogen habe, ihre Mitgliedschaft im DAFV aufzukündigen? 

Warum erneut wieder Alleingänge des DAFV mit Zusagen und  Kompromissvorschläge und das ohne Not erfolgen würden?

Ebenso zeigte sich Bülau - wohl auch angesichts der breit aufgestellten Initiative gegen das Angelverbot in den AWZ/FFH-Gebieten - überzeugt davon, dass hier der DAFV ALLE Angler, Vereine und Landesverbände hätte mitnehmen können (müssen?) um so zu zeigen, dass sich der Dachverband auch real für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen würde...


Ob überhaupt eine Antwort erfolgen wird, ob sich Frau Dr des Themas annehmen wird, da die Mail ja an Dr. Spahn ging, ob Frau Dr. dann auch Herrn Bülau erklären wird, dass der DAFV ja zuerst einmal ein Naturschutzverband sei, das alles wird man mit der Zeit mitbekommen - sobald wir redaktionell was mitkriegen, werdet ihr natürlich hier auch informiert.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dass der DAFV ja zuerst einmal ein Naturschutzverband sei



Selbst das interpretiert die Trauertruppe falsch.

Den Titel können die sich an den Hut oder noch besser dahin stecken,wo es beim Grizzly ganz dunkel ist.

Vor dem Naturschutz kuschender und buckelnder Verband mit Bumerangeffekt für die zahlenden Angler.

Frau Dr.und Konsorten ignorieren bei diesem Thema sträflich und vorsätzlich simpelste Verhaltensregeln und Erfolgsstrategien.

Über solche leicht über den Tisch zu ziehende Verhandlungspartner,
lacht sich jede Gegenseite doch zu Recht 'nen Fleck auf die Beinkleider.

Vereinigungen wie z.B. in NL oder UK sind bekanntlich primär Anglerverbände.

So wie es eigentlich auch sein sollte.

Und trotzdem bekommen diese reinen Anglerverbände bei den Themen Angeln UND Naturschutz weitaus mehr auf die Kette als das dt.DAFV Abschreckungsbeispiel.

Fachlich wie aber auch im wichtigen Punkt zur Wahrung von Eigeninteressen.

Für einen Bruchteil dessen,was der dt.Angler für seine eigene Gängelung hinblättert.

Zutiefst KRANK


----------



## JungausHamburg (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

ab Minute 6 mal schauen
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/ndr_aktuell/NDRAktuell,sendung530894.html

 man sollte solche Inkompetenz Teeren und Federn und dann durchs Dorf jagen 
 oder inwiefern tragen diese Damen und Herren die Verantwortung für die Folgen ihrer Äußerungen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

tja, ich sage dazu nix mehr weiter, mit NABU und BUND will Frau Dr. ja nicht diskutieren müssen, vielleicht ja mit dem WWF-Menschen aus der Sendung?


----------



## smithie (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Über solche leicht über den Tisch zu ziehende Verhandlungspartner,
> lacht sich jede Gegenseite doch zu Recht 'nen Fleck auf die Beinkleider.


Naja, sie mussten ja nicht mal ziehen, H-K und RV haben sich ja mehr oder weniger selbst über den Tisch geschoben... gerobbt... oder so...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*



smithie schrieb:


> H-K und RV haben sich ja mehr oder weniger selbst über den Tisch geschoben... gerobbt... oder so...



Können sich beide gerne an d.Supermarktkasse beschei$$en 
lassen.

Da kostets nämlich nur ihr Geld und nicht anderer Leuts Kohle, Interessen und Ansprüche


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!*

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4548673#post4548673


----------

